# South Texas Newbie fighting with foundation contractor & engineer



## Jwebb7797 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello! New member here....My husband and I are avid DIYers, but recently opted to contract out the installation of a complete foundation for our new home. It has been a nightmare. We desperately need some direction and advice on the best way to prove the contractor and HIS engineer are NOT doing things correctly. If anyone is familiar with the proper way to install a pier and beam foundation in the far rural reaches of South Texas, please see my post in the Foundation section of the forums. This contractor and engineer are a team of con-men and any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Staceylynn_2006 (Nov 27, 2020)

Jwebb7797 said:


> Hello! New member here....My husband and I are avid DIYers, but recently opted to contract out the installation of a complete foundation for our new home. It has been a nightmare. We desperately need some direction and advice on the best way to prove the contractor and HIS engineer are NOT doing things correctly. If anyone is familiar with the proper way to install a pier and beam foundation in the far rural reaches of South Texas, please see my post in the Foundation section of the forums. This contractor and engineer are a team of con-men and any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time!


I have the same problem. Just bought a home and engineer approved a bad foundation plan and job. Costing me now. I’ve been advised to look up IBC codes the repair didn’t meet and complain to the engineer board who will launch an investigation.  As far as the contractor, the better business bureau has complaint forms. Contractor likely has insurance. You can file claim for bad work. You may want to hire engineer to write out deficiencies.


----------

